# Transition bump? How picky?



## nsmustang55ol (Sep 3, 2021)

I have a section of my layout where there’s a double crossover about 3/4” off the table. It’s right smack in the middle of a long grade. The crossover is level. Due to the track plan the incoming top left and top right track have an ever so slight transition about 2” Into and out of the crossover. It’s not enough to hear a bump noise but if you look close enough you can see the trucks change angles. I’ve tried soldering the rails perfectly flat but cannot eliminate it. the flex track is already glued down with powergrab. I really don’t feel like ripping up track. This isn’t causing any derailments or issues at all. What would you do?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Since it's not causing any problems, I'd leave it alone. But it's obviously bothering you, so you should take some steps to correct it...whatever will make you happy. Sorry I can't offer more than that.


----------



## nsmustang55ol (Sep 3, 2021)

Fire21 said:


> Since it's not causing any problems, I'd leave it alone. But it's obviously bothering you, so you should take some steps to correct it...whatever will make you happy. Sorry I can't offer more than that.


without tearing up several full piecesof flex track and changing grades not really surehow. What makes it tricky is all 4 tracks come in at different grades.And the way the layout it I only have 2 inches to transition back to the double crossover. Shallow but short.

i just keep trying to remember, real track isn’t perfect either.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If it ain't broke...don't fix it. With the 4 grades you describe it would
be best to let it be. In a perfect world, any time you go from flat to
a grade you should have a super elevation...a transition...a gradual change from flat
to grade at top and bottom...this is to prevent couplers from
digging in at the bottom and to keep the wheels on the track at the top.

Don


----------



## nsmustang55ol (Sep 3, 2021)

My couplers vary hardly at all, haven’t had any issues with uncoupling or derailments. not even a clack noise. I think I’m just overthinking it. I see all these 
Layouts on YouTube that just seem so perfect. But I know in reality their probably not. Just not close enough to see.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes, agree with the others. Leave it alone. This is what I would call a “small scale problem “. You’d seldom see a post like this in O, S, or G. 
I think many of us have these places on our layouts although we may not admit it. Totally get it. It’s hard to ignore but necessary to do so. Get involved in building something else on the layout and you’ll soon forget it.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

DonR said:


> If it ain't broke...don't fix it. With the 4 grades you describe it would
> be best to let it be. In a perfect world, any time you go from flat to
> a grade you should have a super elevation...a transition...a gradual change from flat
> to grade at top and bottom...this is to prevent couplers from
> ...


Don;

"Super elevation" involves raising the outer rail on a curve. This helps a real train go through the curve a bit faster & smoother. A classic example of this same effect is the Indianapolis speedway. The outside of the curves in the racetrack are raised considerably higher than the insides. So the cars can take the curves at high speed.

I think you mean a "vertical easement" between flat track and a grade, rather than "super-elevation.

Regards;

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

nsmustang55ol said:


> My couplers vary hardly at all, haven’t had any issues with uncoupling or derailments. not even a clack noise. I think I’m just overthinking it. I see all these
> Layouts on YouTube that just seem so perfect. But I know in reality their probably not. Just not close enough to see.


I agree with the others: if it's not causing any issues, don't mess with it. If it bothers you, then fix it -- and for that you really have no choice but to rip out and relay several feet of track. Your call....


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I have a spot with a noticeable change in elevation if a train is parked in a certain position. Visually it is distracting, but it has never caused a problem since it has been laid. I'm not about to remove catenary and three feet of track to fix a visual problem. I didn't notice this when I was laying the track and I don't think I discovered it for several weeks after.

If you look closely at this photo, the irregularity is on the inside track, just past the platform ramp in front of the platform.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Tractionfan

You are so right...my mind was searching for easement and sent
the wrong message to my fingers. I may need some new
Labelle's in my brain.

Don


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

DonR said:


> Tractionfan
> 
> You are so right...my mind was searching for easement and sent
> the wrong message to my fingers. I may need some new
> ...



Don;

Don't we all.  The doorway between my house and the attached garage has magic mind wiping powers!
I go out there for something, and as soon as I pass through that door, I no longer have the foggiest idea what I went out there to get.  
I guess the old joke is true. Senior citizens spend a lot of their time thinking about the hereafter. As in, "What the &^%$## did I come out here after?"

Regards;

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Been there, done that. 
Many times.

Magic


----------



## scenicsRme (Aug 19, 2020)

Traction fan: LOL!


----------

